# The baker bakes bread in his bakery.



## sakvaka

Hello, how do you say this sentence in all languages? My point is to see if the words are derived from each other. Thanks. 

*English*: _The baker bakes bread in his bakery.
_*Swedish*: _Bagaren bakar bröd i sitt bageri._
*Finnish*: _Leipuri leipoo leipää leipomossaan._
*Dutch*: _De bakker bakt brood in/bij zijn bakkerij. _(?)


----------



## ilocas2

CZ:

*Pekař peče chleba ve svém pekařství.*

*pekař* - baker-man

*péct* - to bake

*peče* - he bakes

*pekl *- he baked

*chleba* - bread

*pekařství* or* pekárna* - bakery


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

Pekar peče hleb u svojoj pekari.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek, with this sentence one can grasp the evolution of the language throughout History: From classical, to the Hellenistic/Koine and finally to the Byzantine/modern:
«Ο αρτοποιός/φούρναρης ψήνει ψωμί στο φούρνο του».
O artopi'os [formal name for baker]/'furnaris [colloquial name for baker] 'psini pso'mi sto 'furno tu.
«Αρτοποιός» is a classical word: «ἀρτοποιός» (ārtŏpœ'ŏs _m., f._; artopi'os in modern Greek)-->compound word formed by the joining together of the masculine noun «ἄρτος» ('ārtŏs): _bread_ + verb «ποιέω/ποιῶ» (pœ'ĕō [uncontracted]/pœ'ō [contracted])-->_to make, produce_; «ἀρτοποιός» lit. is the _bread-maker_.
«Φούρναρης» is a Byzantine word: «φούρναρης» ('furnaris _m._) or «φουρνάρης» (fur'naris _m._), «φουρνάρισσα» (fur'narissa _f._), is a Latin loanword, _furnarius_-->_oven-man_.
«Ψήνω» ('psino) is a Byzantine verb and means _to bake, roast in a oven_. It derives from the classical verb «ἕψω» ('hĕpsō) which meant _to boil, seethe_.
«Ψωμί» (pso'mi _n._) is the colloquial name for bread (with «ἄρτος» being its formal) since the Byzantine years. It derives from the Hellenistic Greek «ψωμίον» (psō'mīŏn _n._) diminutive of the classical «ψωμός» (psō'mŏs _m._)-->_morsel, bit_. It was so common to eat a _"morsel of bread"_ when hungry (_ψωμός ἄρτου_) that within time, _morsel_ replaced _bread_ in everyday speech.
«Φούρνος» ('furnos _m._) is also a Byzantine word. In fact it's a Latin loanword, _furnus_-->_oven_.


----------



## Rallino

Turkish: Fırın işçisi fırında ekmek yapıyor.  [Oven worker makes bread in the oven]


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: _o padeiro coze pão na (sua) padaria_ (word order is the same as in English).

All words are related except for _cozer_, which means "to cook". I don't think we have a specific word for "to bake".


----------



## Frank06

sakvaka said:


> *Dutch*: _De bakker bakt brood in/bij zijn bakkerij. _(?)


De bakker bakt brood in zijn bakkerij.


----------



## enoo

*French*: Le _boulanger_ cuit du pain dans sa _boulangerie_. - The baker bakes/cooks some bread in his bakery.

(Same as Portuguese, _cuire_ is a verb meaning _to cook_, no specific verb for _to bake_)

_And some etymology websites seem to suggest that boulange- comes from a word meaning "(the one that makes) round bread"._


----------



## bibax

> My point is to see if the words are derived from each other.


In Czech *pečivo* (< *péci*) is a general term for all kind of pastry (buns and rolls).

*Pekař peče pečivo v pekárně.* _(root *pek-* or palatalized *peč-* before a front vowel)_

The Pan-Slavic word *chleb* (= bread) is a cognate (or maybe a loanword) to Germanic **hlaiba/loaf/Leib*.

The Finish root *leip-* looks very similar.


----------



## Zuliana

Skavaka: In spanish it will be: El panadero hace pan en su panadería. But I must say that in this case (spanish) the word bakes is traslated as hace (HACER verb) with no derivation at all.


----------



## Volcano

sakvaka said:


> Hello, how do you say this sentence in all languages? My point is to see if the words are derived from each other. Thanks.
> 
> *English*: _The baker bakes bread in his bakery.
> _*Swedish*: _Bagaren bakar bröd i sitt bageri._
> *Finnish*: _Leipuri leipoo leipää leipomossaan._
> *Dutch*: _De bakker bakt brood in/bij zijn bakkerij. _(?)



*In Turkish, I would say:

Fırıncı fırınında ekmek pişirir.*


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian: very similar to other Slavic languages where all words except for "bread" have the same root:
пекарь печёт хлеб   в пекарне /pekar petchet khleb v pekarne/
baker   bakes  bread in bakery


----------



## itreius

*Croatian*

Pekar peče kruh u svojoj pekari/pekarnici.


----------



## ThomasK

Just one note: there is a misunderstanding if we confuse _bakery_ (shop) and _oven_. It should be checked whether everyone has referred to the bakery, I think...


----------



## Elvus

Polish:
*Piekarz piecze chleb w swojej piekarni.*


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: Пекарят пече хляб в пекарната си. (Pek*a*ryat pech*e* hlyab v pek*a*rnata si.)
This is possible and correct, but пекар and пекарна aren't very common words at least to me (they're probably dated or archaic). But this may not be so because Google gives about 138,000 and 57,000 results respectively.


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

האופה אופה לחם במאפייתו.
_The baker bakes bread in his bakery._

All words except לחם (bread) are of the same root, א-פ-ה (to bake).

If you replace "bread" by "pastries", then all the four words are of the same root:
האופה אופה *מאפים *במאפייתו.
_The baker bakes *pastries *in his bakery._


----------



## cherine

In Arabic, they all come from the same root خ-ب-ز (kh-b-z):

يخبز الخباز الخبز في المخبز
yakhbiz(u) 'l-khabbaz(u) 'l-khubz(a) fi'l-makhbaz(i)

The letters between brackets are the ending vowels that are not always pronounced.


----------



## sean de lier

*Tagalog (with loanwords)*
_Ang panadero ay gumagawa (nagluluto) ng tinapay sa kanyang panaderya.

_*Tagalog (without loanwords)*
_Ang magtitinapay ay nagluluto ng tinapay sa kanyang tinapayan._ or
_Ang magtitinapay ay nagtitinapay (ng tinapay) sa kanyang tinapayan._
(which sounds really odd and convoluted)

In Tagalog, "bread" is a foreign concept. (We are Asians, so we eat rice.) Nevertheless, we have a word for "bread" = _tinapay_. We can derive words such as "baker" = _magtitinapay_, and "bakery" = _tinapayan_ using the usual Tagalog affixes used to create other words (e.g. from _puto_ = "rice cake", we can derive _magpuputo_ = "someone who makes/sells rice cakes" and _putuhan_ = "a place where rice cakes are sold/made"). But AFAIK _magtitinapay and tinapayan_ are not commonly used words in Tagalog, we use _panadero_ = "baker", and _panaderya_ = "bakery", both from Spanish. Now, it's also popular to use _bakery_, or mispronunciations thereof.

"Bake" is another foreign concept, for which Tagalog has no words. We use the general terms _luto _= "cook" and _gawa_ = "make". However, we can be specific in what is being baked, such that from _tinapay_, we can say _nagtitinapay _= "making bread" (present, progressive) similar to the example above, _nagpuputo _= "making rice cakes". _Nagtitinapay_ can be an expression for "bakes bread", changing the noun into a verb and at the same time denoting its tense. In short, we can simply put affixes to words in Tagalog to change their meanings.


----------



## Zsuzsu

Hungarian:
A pék kenyeret süt a pékségében (The baker bakes bread in his bakery)


----------



## autobusas

Lithuanian:
Kepėjas kepa duoną savo kepykloje.
kepėjas-baker
kepa-bakes (kepti - to bake)
duoną -bread (it's accusative. nom. - duona)
savo- his
kepykloje - in the bakery (nominative - kepykla. kepykloje - locative ( it can be used instead of in))


----------



## kusurija

Lithuanian:
Kepėjas kepa duoną savo kepykloje.
Kepėjas - baker
kepa - bakes 
duona - bread 
savas/savo - own
kepykla - bakery (bread _making place_, not shop)
OMG autobuse, I didn't see Your post, sorry.


----------



## Saluton

Russian:
Пекарь печёт хлеб в своей пекарне. (P*e*kar pechy*o*t khleb v svoyey pek*a*rne.)
or
Булочник печёт хлеб в своей пекарне. (B*u*lochnik... or B*u*loshnik... - it's a regional difference)


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:

La _bakisto_ _bakas_ panon en sia _bakejo_.


----------



## mataripis

Pilipino: _Nagluto ng tinapay sa pugon ang Panadero/magtitinapay._


----------



## ThomasK

mataripis said:


> Pilipino: _Nagluto ng tinapay sa pugon ang Panadero/magtitinapay._



I don't see any link between_ baker, bakery _and _bread_ - or do I recognize Spanish pane (?) in _panadero _? But of all of a sudden I see _tinapay _twice: bread ? It might be good if you explained the whole sentence one word after the other - if you can and will !


----------



## bibax

It seems that Pilipino is very similar to Tagalog (see post #19): tinapay = bread, magtitinapay (panadero) = baker.

My comments to other languages:

Slavic has the root *pek-* (pekař peče... = baker bakes...) which is quite similar to Germanic *bak-*.

Hungarian borrowed the Slavic root (*pék* = baker, derived pékség = bakery). Btw, the name of the Hungarian capital Pest (Buda-Pest) means furnace/oven in Slavic (pešt, печь from the root pek-).

Lithuanian has the root *kep- *(kepėjas kepa = baker bakes...). It is related to Slavic *pek-*.

Finnish root *leip-* is probably borrowed from Germanic *hlaiba, like Slavic chleb (= bread). *Hlaiba gives _loaf_ in English. Btw, the English lord is a "loaf ward" (= bread guard), ethymologically, of course.


----------



## Encolpius

Hungarian, it is possible, too: A *p*ék a *p*ékségben *p*éksüteményt süt. But there is no p- word for bake.....


----------



## mataripis

sean de lier said:


> *Tagalog (with loanwords)*
> _Ang panadero ay gumagawa (nagluluto) ng tinapay sa kanyang panaderya.
> 
> _*Tagalog (without loanwords)*
> _Ang magtitinapay ay nagluluto ng tinapay sa kanyang tinapayan._ or
> _Ang magtitinapay ay nagtitinapay (ng tinapay) sa kanyang tinapayan._
> (which sounds really odd and convoluted)
> 
> In Tagalog, "bread" is a foreign concept. (We are Asians, so we eat rice.) Nevertheless, we have a word for "bread" = _tinapay_. We can derive words such as "baker" = _magtitinapay_, and "bakery" = _tinapayan_ using the usual Tagalog affixes used to create other words (e.g. from _puto_ = "rice cake", we can derive _magpuputo_ = "someone who makes/sells rice cakes" and _putuhan_ = "a place where rice cakes are sold/made"). But AFAIK _magtitinapay and tinapayan_ are not commonly used words in Tagalog, we use _panadero_ = "baker", and _panaderya_ = "bakery", both from Spanish. Now, it's also popular to use _bakery_, or mispronunciations thereof.
> 
> "Bake" is another foreign concept, for which Tagalog has no words. We use the general terms _luto _= "cook" and _gawa_ = "make". However, we can be specific in what is being baked, such that from _tinapay_, we can say _nagtitinapay _= "making bread" (present, progressive) similar to the example above, _nagpuputo _= "making rice cakes". _Nagtitinapay_ can be an expression for "bakes bread", changing the noun into a verb and at the same time denoting its tense. In short, we can simply put affixes to words in Tagalog to change their meanings.


 niluluto ng magtitinapay ang minasang yuri sa pugon.


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan:*
_El forner enforna pa al seu forn._

_Forn_ means oven; _pa_ bread.


----------



## ger4

Latvian:

Maiznieks cep maizi savā maiznīcā - The baker bakes bread in his bakery

maiz-nieks = baker (i.e. "breadmaker")
cep = bakes (related to Lithuanian "kepa"; compare this post) 
maiz-i = bread (accusative singular)("dona", similar to Lithuanian "duona", has a slightly different meaning) 
sav-ā = in his own (locative singular)
maiz-nīcā = in the bakery (locative singular)("ceptuve" is another term, more similar to Lithuanian)

German:
Der Bäcker bäckt/backt in seiner Bäckerei Brot - The baker bakes bread in his bakery


----------



## ThomasK

Der Bäcker bäckt/backt in seiner Bäckerei Gebäck. ;-)

Funny that we seem to associate cake with bakery, but not bread, whereas the link seems fairly self-evident. 'Bread' is mostly a separate word, I now realize...


----------



## ger4

ThomasK said:


> Der Bäcker bäckt/backt in seiner Bäckerei Gebäck. ;-)
> 
> Funny that we seem to associate cake with bakery, but not bread, whereas the link seems fairly self-evident. 'Bread' is mostly a separate word, I now realize...


In rather formal German, there is a generic term for "bakery products": "Backwaren" (= "bakeware") but it isn't used frequently. I can't imagine  a situation where you would say "Der Bäcker backt in seiner Bäckerei Backwaren" - although, in theory, it is perfect German...

---
"Gebäck" as in "cakes", "biscuits" seems to correspond to "pâtisserie" in French (not sure if French speakers would confirm this) and, as far as I'm aware, there is seperate verb as well: "pâtisser" (as opposed "cuire")


----------



## sabs14

Holger2014 said:


> "Gebäck" as in "cakes", "biscuits" seems to correspond to "pâtisserie" in French (not sure if French speakers would confirm this) and, as far as I'm aware, there is seperate verb as well: "pâtisser" (as opposed "cuire")


 There are also the terms "Feingebäck" and "Feine Backwaren" which correspond to "pâtisserie".


----------



## Joca

Outsider said:


> Portuguese: _o padeiro coze pão na (sua) padaria_ (word order is the same as in English).
> 
> All words are related except for _cozer_, which means "to cook". I don't think we have a specific word for "to bake".



But yes, we do have a word for 'to bake' in Portuguese: assar. "O padeiro assa o pão na padaria."


----------

